# MBLD @ bristol Open



## iRiLLL (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't believe it at all :fp :fp

I'm sorry if someone ever posted this


----------



## nathanajah (Mar 29, 2010)

*MBLD 96/191*





Is this real?
How did Erik do 96/191 in 22 minutes?


----------



## Faz (Mar 29, 2010)

Joey got 1000/3000.


----------



## o_one (Mar 29, 2010)

omg..
really??
96 cube in 22 minutes??


----------



## Weston (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats not the only one thats screwed up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2010)

Why are people dumb? It is just an error with the data entry. This happens a lot, and like always, will be fixed within the next couple days.


----------

